# Thinking about buying a Maxima



## tronix304 (Apr 5, 2008)

So I have been looking and I think i'm going to buy a maxima. what would be a good price for a 04-07 with under 60-50000 miles and in perfect shape? I haven't seen too many people having problems with them, how long does the factory warranty last and what does it cover? thanks for your help


----------

